# My wife says she wishes she wasn't married to me



## Nova (May 5, 2012)

I've posted about my marriage before on TAM a few weeks ago. 

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/general-relationship-discussion/45550-my-unconventional-marriage.html

Things have gotten much worse since that point. 

My marriage isn't a normal one (by any stretch) but it has worked for us. My wife and I have been married for 6 years and we have two kids (4 & 2.5) and she is 6 weeks pregnant with our third right now. We went through a brutal stretch in our marriage a few years ago and she gave me permission to see another woman casually. That spiraled out of control and the other woman - my girlfriend ended up pregnant. She moved in with us and lives with us. I have 19 month old twins with my girlfriend. 

Our marriage is strained over this. My wife has always told me she would never ever leave me. But there is more and more tension between my wife and my girlfriend. My wife has been irritable as of late and she has been having constant fights with my girlfriend. I've been playing mediator and trying to make this work but it is getting so difficult. 

My wife told me this morning that she wishes she never married me. We have been fighting over what to do with the current tension. She suggested I kick my girlfriend out of our home. I cannot do that in good conscience. She is the mother of my children and is dependent on me. I told my wife I would do anything but that. She told me that she'll never be happy until my girlfriend is gone. I can't and won't leave my girlfriend. Leaving her would be abandoning my two youngest and it would hurt their lives. My wife loves my twins like her own so I don't know why she is being so heartless.

I am hoping some people here can give me some practical advice to help ease my wife's concern. I can't and won't end the relationship with my girlfriend so that isn't an option. I don't think my wife will leave me but it hurts me to see her so sad. I want to fix this. Anything outside of breaking up with my girlfriend is an option. Please I need advice.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Wow. Seriously? I think the best thing you could do would be to leave your wife. I don't have any advice that you'd like to hear, but wow...she gave you permission to be CASUAL and that turned into twins and a GF living in your MARITAL home. Imo, you failed the test big time when you wife gave you permission...maybe she wanted to know she was enough for you and wanted you to say "Hell no! I just want you!" But it's too late for that. I'm sorry for your situation...it sounds awful. You say your wife is heartless. Just wow.

You say your marriage works for you...are you sure?


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Nova said:


> I've posted about my marriage before on TAM a few weeks ago.
> 
> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/general-relationship-discussion/45550-my-unconventional-marriage.html
> 
> ...


1. You should have never went outside the marriage to begin with.

2. It's sounding as if this girlfriend of yours is more important then your wife to you. You wife.. whose been with you longer and also gave birth to your kids long before the girlfriend was in the picture.

3. If your wife wants to leave, let her. Clearly you don't really love or respect her enough to realize the damage you did with this. Respect that she doesn't want to be part of a harem and let her find someone who will actually care for her since your failing to do just that. 

4. Divorce wife and marry girlfriend since girlfriend is soooo important.


----------



## keko (Mar 21, 2012)

Nova said:


> My wife loves my twins like her own so I don't know why she is being so heartless.


Say what????

:scratchhead:


----------



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

that_girl said:


> Wow. Seriously? I think the best thing you could do would be to leave your wife. I don't have any advice that you'd like to hear, but wow...she gave you permission to be CASUAL and that turned into twins and a GF living in your MARITAL home. Imo, you failed the test big time when you wife gave you permission...maybe she wanted to know she was enough for you and wanted you to say "Hell no! I just want you!" But it's too late for that. I'm sorry for your situation...it sounds awful. You say your wife is heartless. Just wow.
> 
> You say your marriage works for you...are you sure?


I second this. I believe I gave similar advice in your first post, that I didn't see this situation working because you crossed the line with the GF after your wife and you had agreed it would be over, essentially having an affair. now you are wanting your wife to live a happy multifaceted relationship with you and your affair partner... she does not have to. Unfortunately, you didn't wrap it, and now have kids on both sides (your fault) your wife did not ask for that, that was not part of the deal based on your original post. She is not being heartless, she is heartbroken over your betrayal and dealing with a lot of screwed up emotions right now. You need to pick which woman you love more, your wife or your girlfriend and cut any romantic contact with the other one. Of course there are children so you will have to come up with a custody arrangement. And your wife does not have to leave the family home, and if she is smart, she will make you and your GF (kids included) find a new place. (And for the record I have thankfully never been cheated on by my husband so I have no resentment in my post other than putting myself in your wife's shoes and how she must feel right now).


----------



## keko (Mar 21, 2012)

I think someone warned you a month ago....



keko said:


> Enjoy the moment, because once you star paying child support(oh yes you will) for both parties you'll be regretting every minute of your life.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_





Nova said:


> *Keko: *I'm going to try to make my relationships work so to avoid that. I think being at home with parents is better than separate with support. I think both women in my life agree with this.


----------



## Nova (May 5, 2012)

*ThatGirl:* Yes the marriage does work for me. Aside from minor arguments it is a great situation. It isn't normal but it has worked. I am happy and I can't imagine not having either woman in my life. I love all my children and my older two love their twin brothers. What would you call asking me to kick out the mother of my children and my two youngest kids to be other than heartless? My boys won't have the life they deserve living in a studio apartment without their father. 

*Gaia:* I've cheated long before the girlfriend. Its the truth. The difference with the girlfriend was that it was more above board. I did make some mistakes with becoming emotionally involved but thats in the past and nothing can be done about. My wife has known about my history of cheating. Never liked it but she has known about it. Its one of my flaws. I do a great job of providing for my family and I am a great father but I have always had issues with fidelity. No one is more important than the other. I love them both and I wish they would just get along. My wife says she doesn't want to leave... just that she wishes she didn't have this life. I don't think she will leave me. Things were very bad when she found out about the pregnancy and she talked about leaving me then but didn't. I do not think she will leave me but I don't want her to be unhappy. I love her and I want her to be happy. 

*Livelaughnow: *It is my home. My wife doesn't work. I really don't think she has any claim to the home. I would not leave my home. Like I said asking one woman to leave isn't an option. I am open to doing almost anything else. I don't think two women qualifies as a harem. What can I do to help her with her emotions? 

*Keko: *Child support is child support. If it comes to that I'll pay it. Honestly financials thankfully aren't an issue for us. But I want to do what it takes to prevent that from happening.


----------



## iheartlife (Apr 4, 2012)

Perhaps (and I mean this sincerely) you would find better advice on a forum in support of polygamy. I'm sure forum members there would have concrete suggestions on how to help two "wives" get along. Unfortunately, I think you'll find the vast majority of people on this board believe in monogamy, which means that we don't have much in the way of practical advice.

To say the least.


----------



## keko (Mar 21, 2012)

Where is the gf sleeping? If you have a basement with a different entrance you may want to have her sleep there as to minimize her and your wife's contact. Other then that not much you can do, its all on them to either accept it or move on. Just accept whichever decision they may come to.

How is your/their family and friends looking at your lifestyle?


----------



## iheartlife (Apr 4, 2012)

I spoke too soon!


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Your marriage might be working peachy freaking keen for you, but it's obviously not working for your wife. Your expectation that she will happily roll over and accept this alternative relationship seems unreasonable to me, in the same way I wouldn't have expected my wife to accept an open relationship. And in this case, I just see benefits for you, with nothing much for her. If she wants a traditional relationship, she might as well ditch you, take the spousal and child support, and find a new guy who doesn't think he's entitled to a harem.

Just my $0.02 worth.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Nova said:


> Yes the marriage does work for me.


It appears to work ONLY for you. Frankly you are beyond selfish. I'm sure a mental health profession would have a field day in your head.



Nova said:


> It is my home. My wife doesn't work. I really don't think she has any claim to the home. I would not leave my home.


Actual it is your wife's and you home. It is not the gfs home. She is an outsider. As for your wife, she is entitled to half of it when she divorces you.



Nova said:


> Child support is child support. If it comes to that I'll pay it. .


 Yes you will. It's the law and you have absolutely no choice in the matter.


Obviously your wife is getting her head together and is coming to realize that she is being abused emotionally and relegated to just another woman who had your kids. 

The solution here is for her to fully realize how awful and wrong this situation is for her, and how damaging to the children. She needs to realize she does have options that don't include you, and she need to exercise those options. She can divorce you and talk 1/2 of all assets including pensions with her, and she can have you continue to pay child support and spousal support. 

She may not realize that these things are her right to have, and she will get them in the divorce. She might be under the impression that she is trapped by you, but the law is fully supportive of her escaping this abusive situation.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

iheartlife said:


> Perhaps (and I mean this sincerely) you would find better advice on a forum in support of polygamy. I'm sure forum members there would have concrete suggestions on how to help two "wives" get along. Unfortunately, I think you'll find the vast majority of people on this board believe in monogamy, which means that we don't have much in the way of practical advice.
> 
> To say the least.


Not entirely true. If the wife could get on here we would give her good advice on how to get out of this abusive relationship along with her kids.


----------



## RClawson (Sep 19, 2011)

Nova said:


> *ThatGirl:* Yes the marriage does work for me. Aside from minor arguments it is a great situation. It isn't normal but it has worked. I am happy and I can't imagine not having either woman in my life. I love all my children and my older two love their twin brothers. What would you call asking me to kick out the mother of my children and my two youngest kids to be other than heartless? *My boys won't have the life they deserve living in a studio apartment without their father. *
> 
> Absolutely. It would be criminal if your kids do not have you around for a role model.


----------



## Nova (May 5, 2012)

*Keko: *Girlfriend sleeps in another bedroom. We have 5 BDRs. One for girlfriend. One for wife. One is a playroom/bedroom (will become a bedroom once the kids get older). One is a nursery. And one is an office. The house is a little small for us as it is now and I was looking into getting a new home before the baby comes. We just found out my wife is pregnant last week and now she starts complaining about girlfriend. I think in the new house I could try to separate things and maybe give them more space. Thanks for the advice

*iheartlife:* I'll look into other forums. I haven't found any poly forums really. I was just looking for general relationship advice. There is no requirement for you to post if you don't have any advice. Please feel free to ignore my thread if it bothers you

*FrenchFry:* I understand what you are saying. I love her and I want her to be happy. But I can't and won't set her free or tell her to leave. I will do whatever I can (within reason) to make her happy. She is a wonderful woman and I want her to be happy. You can't expect me to encourage my wife to go see other men... I'll support her gladly as long as she lives with me. If she is not living with me than I will do what I have to legally to support my children. I won't be generous to her though. But I really don't want it to become a situation like that. 

*Pbear: *Thanks for your comments. My wife says she loves me and she is just disappointed with the direction our lives have gone. I understand that are setup benefits me more than her. That is undeniable. But this isn't all bad for my wife either. She lives a charmed life. I support her and make sure her and our entire family has whatever we need. 

*Shaggy:* I remember you from my old posts! This isn't an abusive situation. I've never laid a finger on my wife OR girlfriend. That isn't the type of man I am. My wife hasn't asked or suggested she wants a divorce. She just said she wasn't happy. I don't want a divorce. There is more than my home and my kids at stake but also my business. I don't think my wife would have the audacity to try to take those things away from me. She isn't like that. But there is a lot to lose with a divorce potentially. 

*FrenchFry:* I would not be okay with giving my wife a taste of life without me. Especially considering she is pregnant with my child. I don't want any other men anywhere near my wife. Sorry but that isn't an option. 

*Shaggy:* Please give advice to help my marriage not end it. 

*RClawson:* I am a great dad. I take a lot of pride in being an involved and active father. I don't know based off what you are suggesting I am not a good role model.


----------



## TeaLeaves4 (Feb 19, 2010)

Nova said:


> *Keko: *Girlfriend sleeps in another bedroom. We have 5 BDRs. One for girlfriend. One for wife. One is a playroom/bedroom (will become a bedroom once the kids get older). One is a nursery. And one is an office. The house is a little small for us as it is now and I was looking into getting a new home before the baby comes. We just found out my wife is pregnant last week and now she starts complaining about girlfriend. I think in the new house I could try to separate things and maybe give them more space. Thanks for the advice
> 
> *iheartlife:* I'll look into other forums. I haven't found any poly forums really. I was just looking for general relationship advice. There is no requirement for you to post if you don't have any advice. Please feel free to ignore my thread if it bothers you
> 
> ...


So your wife is your tenant in your home? Sorry buddy but the law won't agree with you there, whether she works outside the home or not.  I don't think it's your choice whether your wife involves herself with other men now. What's good for the goose is good for the gander. Or do you feel that since you support her you get to step out on her but she doesn't?

No matter, she eventually will. And she'll be perfectly justified in my opinion.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

His wife lives a charmed life as the other woman in her own marriage.

Dude, she is tellong you she isn't happy and wishes she never married you. Clearly she isnt living a charmed life.

And emotional and spiritual abuse is also abuse. 

This situation is entirely manufactured by you for your exclusive benefit.

Polygamy is illegal in the US, at least some better groups actual give each wife their own home do they don't have to live with the other woman.

You cheated on your wife with the gf after you told you wife you had stopped. You knocked up the gf and forced your wife to live in the same house as the knock up gf snd your kid with the gf.

Now she is getting enough self repesct under her to realize just how messed up this has become for her, and how you've done nothing kind or caring for her. Sorry but roof over your wife's head doesn't count, especially when she is forced to live with the humiliation of living in a forced polygamist relationship with her husband.

And you pay this entirely one sided. You are the one with the gf,while she is the one who has to share her so called husband.

She's telling you how desperately unhappy she is and you totally refuse to recognize the unhappiness is entirely completely and nonnegotiable of your making.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

You want advice on your marriage.

Stop cheating with the gf.

Move out the gf and pay her child support 

Give your wife back the original terms you agreed to in your marriage contract before you rewrote it and told your wife that you are keeping the gf you are cheating with snd that you are moving the gf into the marriage home.

That Is how you fix your marriage. The problem is that you don't want to fix your marriage, you actually want help with finding ways to keep your wife locked up in this self serving situation you created.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Nova.. you are NOT entitled to do whatever you wish and then keep your wife under your thumb like a slave. Your posts have screamed selfish, ignorant, controlling, and abusive to me. You do not have the right to decide anything for your wife and you need to accept this as well as accept the consequences that come with this behavior if she does file for divorce. It is NOT up to you to decide for her.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

By the way this is abusive. Maybe not physical but it's mentally and emotionally abusive to your wife whether you realize it or not.


----------



## RClawson (Sep 19, 2011)

*RClawson:* I am a great dad. I take a lot of pride in being an involved and active father. I don't know based off what you are suggesting I am not a good role model.[/QUOTE]

Uh we obviously have different standards of what makes a great dad. If my Dad cheated on my Mom, then worked out a deal with my Mom to cheat with her permission, then got the other girl pregnant, then moved her into our house and rubbed my Mom's nose in it then I do not think I would refer to that guy as a Dad, or a Husband. I would refer to him as the guy that could not keep his wick in his pants and screwed with my Mom's head. 

You were saying? Troll?


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Nova said:


> My marriage isn't a normal one (by any stretch) but it has worked for us. My wife and I have been married for 6 years and we have two kids (4 & 2.5) and she is 6 weeks pregnant with our third right now. We went through a brutal stretch in our marriage a few years ago and she gave me permission to see another woman casually. That spiraled out of control and the other woman - my girlfriend ended up pregnant. She moved in with us and lives with us. I have 19 month old twins with my girlfriend.
> 
> My wife told me this morning that she wishes she never married me. We have been fighting over what to do with the current tension. She suggested I kick my girlfriend out of our home. I cannot do that in good conscience. She is the mother of my children and is dependent on me. I told my wife I would do anything but that. She told me that she'll never be happy until my girlfriend is gone. I can't and won't leave my girlfriend. Leaving her would be abandoning my two youngest and it would hurt their lives. My wife loves my twins like her own so I don't know why she is being so heartless.
> 
> I am hoping some people here can give me some practical advice to help ease my wife's concern. I can't and won't end the relationship with my girlfriend so that isn't an option. I don't think my wife will leave me but it hurts me to see her so sad. I want to fix this. Anything outside of breaking up with my girlfriend is an option. Please I need advice.


Ok first... your wife was dealing with a toddler and a baby... likely dealing with "baby blues" or PPD...and she suggested you go fvck another woman...AND YOU TOOK HER UP ON IT! Dude, seriously? She didn't mean for you to do it. She was testing you. And you failed. And now, you are FORCING her to live with the other woman. Obviously, you care more for this shack job than for the woman you gave your name. If you didn't, when she suggested moving the gf out, you would have done it NO PROBLEM. It isn't a matter of not being there for your twins. Plenty of divorced couples, and even those who never married but had children, have suitable arrangements. You pay child support, you see the kids. You will be providing for them, no matter where they live. No, your problem is that you want to have your gf easily accessible, with no care for your wife's feelings. 

You say you won't leave the gf. Well, here is the practical advice you asked for, tho it's not what you want to hear: Pick one or the other. The women are both obviously unhappy. You seem to want the gf more than your wife. So find a nice home for your wife and the older kids so she can move on and be happy. As long as you constantly disrespect her by staying involved with your *****, she won't be happy. 

Btw, what will happen if you get a larger house? Will you find ANOTHER gf and get her pregnant and move her in as well? 

Yes, you ARE abusing your wife...and frankly, the other woman as well. You are forcing them to live according to what YOU want, with no care for their feelings. Absolutely disgusting.


----------



## Hopefull363 (Feb 13, 2012)

Please do not force this on your wife. Ask her what she wants. If it's for the girlfriend to go and you can't do that then set your wife free. If you truly love her you would see how you are hurting her. If you live in the United States your wife would be entitled to a lot upon divorce. Your girlfriend would be entitled to child support only. She's just a girlfriend and isn't entitled to legal protection. If you have to live this life style then find WILLING participants.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

*My wife says she wishes she wasn't married to me* 
Gee, you think?

Nova, your view of what a your relationship could or should be is so far skewed off center, of what is a normal relationship. You'can't expect any one in such a relationship to act in any predictable way. You are trying to mix reality with fantasy. It's not going to happen. You have screwed your marriage up to the point of no return. She allowed you to have a FB, her mistake. You betrayed her by not sticking to the ridiculous agreement, and you admit it. What did you expect form something so absurd? I don't expect you care, but my advice to you is give it up, it can't work, as you are finding out now. Let you wife have a divorce and move on. Maybe she can find someone who could stick by her in sickness and health. 
Sorry I have nothing encouraging to say. Hope you all end up in a better place.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Your marriage works for YOU, but you aren't the only one in the marriage. Obviously it's not working for your wife.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

And eww....imagine hearing your spouse having sex with their live-in boy/girlfriend.

*gag*

I'd take the kids and go.


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

Nova said:


> I've posted about my marriage before on TAM a few weeks ago.
> 
> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/general-relationship-discussion/45550-my-unconventional-marriage.html
> 
> ...


I'd say you've made your choice as to which of the women in your life is more important. Your wife realizes this and its my guess that she will play second fiddle for only so long before she explodes. I'm sure when she told you to see another woman for sex she didn't expect you to move her and her children in to her own house. Yikes!! You remember what Lorena Bobitt did to her husband don't you? I'd be sleeping with one eye open if I were you!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Unhappy2011 said:


> And notice how in the OP, he frames his marriage as "not conventional but works for us."
> 
> Us being him.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Him and the mouse in his pocket....err, or something like that.


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

Unhappy2011 said:


> And notice how in the OP, he frames his marriage as "not conventional but works for us."
> 
> Us being him.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
Yup...doesn't really sound like its working for the wife.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Mrs. T said:


> I'd say you've made your choice as to which of the women in your life is more important. Your wife realizes this and its my guess that she will play second fiddle for only so long before she explodes. I'm sure when she told you to see another woman for sex she didn't expect you to move her and her children in to her own house. Yikes!! *You remember what Lorena Bobitt did to her husband don't you? I'd be sleeping with one eye open if I were you!*


I do know that if my husband ever did something like that.... there would be no issue. My kids would essentially be orphaned. I'd kill him. Then again, I wouldn't stand for 1. Him going off and fvcking some wh0re. and 2. He certainly wouldn't bring that b!tch into MY home! And yes, I say MY home because as long as we are married it is not JUST his home, it is MINE as well. And, if he didn't like it, well that door could hit his @$$ as he walked out (after I threw his $hit on the lawn! Oh, thank God I don't have a husband like this!


----------



## Phenix70 (May 6, 2012)

I feel so sorry for your children, they are going to grow up so confused about the reality of relationships.
I forsee many, many issues & lots of intense therapy to come.
You are NOT a good role model, in fact you are a terrbile one because you're showing them how selfish you are. 
For the sake of your children, who one day WILL be adults, GTFO of these two relationships!
Time to let the harem fantasy go & get back to the real world.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

I so hope this is a troll thread but against my better judgment, I'm going to post. Now listen up, OP....

Why come to a place called Talk About Marriage when what you have is not a marriage? I can call my relationship with my dog a marriage but it's not a marriage. What you have is not a marriage. It an arrangement. You can call it a marriage but it's not. Did you really think people here who promote a loving stable marriage between two people would advocate a polyamorous lifestyle? 

You're abusing your wife. Yes, you are. I don't know if you have the empathy to even see that. I suspect that you don't. 

You don't want your wife to be with other men? I am shocked. Shocked I say that you would have such a double standard. That you would even have such a double standard didn't come across in your posts.

I feel so sorry for your wife. Marrying you must have felt like a colossal mistake on her part.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

Unhappy2011 said:


> I even wonder if it was really your wifes idea for you to see other women. I suspect you planted that seed and manipulated her To agree out of exasperation.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If this thread is true - and my cynical brain wonders if someone is pulling our collective leg - I suspect the wife wasn't in the right frame of mind when she supposedly agreed to this arrangement. After years of cheating by the OP, it's natural the wife would feel she had no say in the matter especially if she's not able to leave him as she should for financial reasons.

I also wonder why the OP came here instead of polyamorous forums. I wonder if it's because in those forums, the few I've read anyway, they advocate honesty and they don't promote cheating (as they define it). They would see what he's doing as cheating. In such a forum the people would probably tell the OP's wife that she's equally free to find another male partner if the OP were really practicing a polyamorous lifestyle. He doesn't want her to have another man. It's alright for him to have a live-in girlfriend but he won't extend the same courtesy to her. That kind of talk wouldn't go over well with those who are truly polyamorous.


----------



## rks1 (Jan 27, 2012)

Coffee Amore said:


> I also wonder why the OP came here instead of polyamorous forums. I wonder if it's because in those forums, the few I've read anyway, they advocate honesty and they don't promote cheating (as they define it). They would see what he's doing as cheating. In such a forum the people would probably tell the OP's wife that she's equally free to find another male partner if the OP were really practicing a polyamorous lifestyle. He doesn't want her to have another man. It's alright for him to have a live-in girlfriend but he won't extend the same courtesy to her. That kind of talk wouldn't go over well with those who are truly polyamorous.


Agreed. My understanding of polyamorous relationships was that BOTH partners were free to have open relationships with others. If only one person is allowed (and not the other), then it seems more like exploitation rather than anything else. The double standard should not be there.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Nova said:


> I've been married to my wife for almost six years. She is an amazing woman that I am thankful for everyday. We have a 4 y.o. daughter together and a 2.5 y.o. son. I am 34 and my wife is 32. Our marriage was fairly normal and over-all happy until about two years ago.
> 
> My wife became sick and her illness took a toll on all of us. Her illness wasn't terminal but it did have some side effects. Her sex drive plummeted as a result of some of the medication that she was on. We ended up fighting over this loss of intimacy constantly for a few months. Eventually my wife proposed if I wanted I could have a Friends with benefit type relationship until she felt better. This was a generous offer from my wife and after a few weeks I ended up meeting a young woman and we hit it off.
> 
> ...





Nova said:


> My marriage isn't a normal one (by any stretch) but it has worked for us. My wife and I have been married for 6 years and we have two kids (4 & 2.5) and she is 6 weeks pregnant with our third right now. We went through a brutal stretch in our marriage a few years ago and she gave me permission to see another woman casually. That spiraled out of control and the other woman - my girlfriend ended up pregnant. She moved in with us and lives with us. *I have 19 month old twins with my girlfriend. *


Hold on a second.... how did the twins go from 6 months old last month to 19 months old NOW?


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

Don't feed the troll everyone. If you feed them, they never go away.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm starting to think Coffee is right... this has got to be a troll

:liar:


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

Nova said:


> I
> My wife told me this morning that she wishes she never married me.


Unfortunately for her, you, and the kids, she is right. She really should have never married you, especially since you have a long history of cheating on women, and are allergic to monogamy. 

Nova this is exactly what several of us warned you would happen. This entire situation revolves around your needs, your wants, and your desires. Your wife is extraordinarily broken and unhappy and NOTHING will change that short of you kicking out the girlfriend, repenting of your incredibly destructive and selfish behavior, and moving forward with a life that she is the center of.

If you can't do that, be a man, divorce her, and move on with your life. Unfortunately your wife is a doormat, her self esteem is in the toilet, and she's too weak to leave you. But I guarantee you, one way or another, this current situation is going to go straight to HELL. You might even end up losing the girlfriend, and the wife, AND the kids when all is said and done.

Please take heed of the advice you're being given, and make a choice and live with the consequences.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Maricha75 said:


> Hold on a second.... how did the twins go from 6 months old last month to 19 months old NOW?


*NOT* saying the OP is one 
but trolls often have a hard time with their *"FACTS"*


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

FrenchFry said:


> Nice catch Maricha!


The best part? I wasn't even LOOKING for discrepancies! I went tot he original thread because I never read it before and I wanted to see what he had posted. When I read the 6 months, I thought "wait, didn't he say 19 months?"... LMAO:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

Maricha75 said:


> The best part? I wasn't even LOOKING for discrepancies! I went tot he original thread because I never read it before and I wanted to see what he had posted. When I read the 6 months, I thought "wait, didn't he say 19 months?"... LMAO:rofl::rofl:


They say kids grow up in the blink of an eye but really......


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

Surely it's a troll. I know i live in Mayberry, but surely I'm not off in thinking this was a little too weird.


----------



## Lyris (Mar 29, 2012)

Yeah. Not surprised. Those pesky details...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Phenix70 (May 6, 2012)

Mrs. T said:


> They say kids grow up in the blink of an eye but really......


Maybe he has kids like they do on Soap Operas; one minute they're babies, then the next they're teen-agers & before you know it, they have kids of their own, all in the span of a year.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Phenix70 said:


> Maybe he has kids like they do on Soap Operas; one minute they're babies, then the next they're teen-agers & before you know it, they have kids of their own, all in the span of a year.


That's called SORAS....Soap Opera Rapid Aging Syndrome... it affects only the children. Once they hit adulthood, they age "normally"...well, as normally as a soap character ages.


----------

